

Charting the World Cup - mattcoolidge
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/07/charting-the-world-cup.html

======
gr366
The first chart that plots the number of fouls per team is misleading,
considering half the teams represented only played a total of 3 games, while
the other half advanced, several playing twice as many matches.

The second chart corrects for this by averaging it to Fouls per Game and adds
the second data point of Goals per Game, making it a far more informative
infographic, IMO.

